# Wanting to can chili in quarts and pints...



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I do that if I cook it for 90 minutes? Will the pints be okay?

thanks


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

I can chili (minus the beans) at 10 lbs pressure... Quarts 90 min, pints 75 min. I add the chili beans when I heat it up.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it a problem if the beans are in there from the start?


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think so as long as they aren't dried beans which would swell and break the jar. Canning times should be the same either way.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I can my chili in pints with beans - delicious


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I am wanting to do a combination. My kids love mamas chili. In some cases, a pint will suffice. However, other days me and mama might want to partake...hence the quart.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

illinoisguy said:


> I am wanting to do a combination. My kids love mamas chili. In some cases, a pint will suffice. However, other days me and mama might want to partake...hence the quart.


 I have canned pints & quarts together. Just be sure you time for the quarts.

Also, be sure to let it sit in the canner awhile after taking the lid off--I had a jar burst as I was taking it out once.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I do several types of chili, with different (or no) meats and different (or no) beans, and I can them in half-pints, pints and quarts so I have different serving options. I have a large canner, so I can put the quarts on the bottom, then a layer of pints, and the half-pints on top and process for the quart time (it's the same time for any meat or with/without beans). As long as the beans are fully rehydrated and cooked through, you shouldn't have a problem.

Sometimes processing and storage changes the heat level of some peppers, so you might want to do a test batch of half-pints and check your chili for flavor and heat over time. I made one recipe with anchos that was bland after canning, and another with smoked serranos that went nuclear around the 6 month mark.


----------

